# Telephones and TV in Cyprus



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, 
We are about to pack our goods for shipping to Larnaca, can you please tell me if our Dect phones will work on the Cyprus system, and also our HD tv will it be compatible, it's only 18 months old?
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Hi,
> We are about to pack our goods for shipping to Larnaca, can you please tell me if our Dect phones will work on the Cyprus system, and also our HD tv will it be compatible, it's only 18 months old?
> Thanks


Your TV will be fine. UK TVs work here.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Our DECT phones work find here.

Steve


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Our DECT phones work find here.
> 
> Steve


Thanks again for your prompt reply


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Your TV will be fine. UK TVs work here.


Thanks again Veronica for a super fast response


----------



## Goosie (Apr 1, 2011)

We're coming from Canada so I'm gussing our tv's won't work there (cos of the 110 vs 220 thing) - so where would be the best place to buy electronics like tvs, phones etc?


----------

